# unpopular opinion: UK is actually easy



## galego123 (May 25, 2022)

i've watched inbetweeners and everyone got some action

if you're from the UK just go to caravan club it's this simple


----------



## galego123 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 17525 (May 25, 2022)

UKcels you don't need to worry, I'll take care of your women


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 25, 2022)

If you're good looking it can be good still however you come across many girls with inflated egos

This is where the reputation of UK being hard comes from

Girls below your looks level expect a man at your level etc

This is less apparent in rest of Europe


----------



## Gonthar (May 25, 2022)

galego123 said:


> if you're from the UK just go to caravan club it's this simple


What club is that?


----------



## galego123 (May 25, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> If you're good looking it can be good still however you come across many girls with inflated egos
> 
> This is where the reputation of UK being hard comes from
> 
> ...


UK being hard is cope even the briefcase wanker fucked a JB stacy


----------



## galego123 (May 25, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> What club is that?


----------



## galego123 (May 25, 2022)

galego123 said:


> i've watched inbetweeners and everyone got some action
> 
> if you're from the UK just go to caravan club it's this simple


@Thompsonz we should start a caravan club


----------



## wristcel (May 25, 2022)

2

















3













4






















5
4




















it's about social circle. Cold approach UK is as hard as almost anywhere else. And a lot harder than the US


----------



## Beastimmung (May 25, 2022)

wristcel said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major lifefuel


----------



## juste (May 25, 2022)

uk women are so unattractive


----------



## galego123 (May 25, 2022)

juste said:


> uk women are so unattractive


cope caravan club has the best girls


----------



## Artiste (May 25, 2022)

wristcel said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely.
In London specifically, social circle is big.
Especially to get these types of girls, or Essex “TOWIE” types. To get these type of girls, most of the time, you have to have that typical white/ mulatto pheno.
Always a plus with tats and a tan, on top of being somewhat good looking. 
In a club setting, status plays a massive part. Majority of the time, being ethnic is a death sentence. Especially for these phenotypes. 
There are always exceptions to the rules though.


----------



## Shako Mako (May 25, 2022)

I don't think that UK girls are terrible, I just don't have a lot in common with them. I can't wait to travel so I can see what girls are like in other countries tbh.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 25, 2022)

wristcel said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legit 


Artiste said:


> I agree completely.
> In London specifically, social circle is big.
> Especially to get these types of girls, or Essex “TOWIE” types. To get these type of girls, most of the time, you have to have that typical white/ mulatto pheno.
> Always a plus with tats and a tan, on top of being somewhat good looking.
> ...


Yeah social circle dominates in UK by far

Like a girl would rather be with someone who is in their circle, has status, than a Chad she just met typically

It's a strange country where looking primitive, and possibly deemed low class in foreigners eyes (tattoos etc) gets you the most attention
Yes exceptions do exist in terms of being ethnic, id say good looks overrides your race still tbh


----------



## Artiste (May 25, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Legit
> 
> Yeah social circle dominates in UK by far
> 
> ...



Yeah as long as you have social proof, generally speaking, you’ll beat the competition most of the time.

Yeah in the club setting and going to these “lads” types of holidays, they’re mostly low class people that are there. They also watch the reality shows too, love island etc. Hence why, looking primitive is top in UK. TikTok pretty boys majority speaking, even the best of the best IMO, will flop in these settings.

Yeah good looks does, most of the time, definitely.


----------



## abeilletoimême (May 25, 2022)

@forevergymcelling Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (May 25, 2022)

Uk is only brutal because the girls are very ugly. The men are subhumans aswell so if you're not deformed its easy.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 25, 2022)

Artiste said:


> Yeah as long as you have social proof, generally speaking, you’ll beat the competition most of the time.
> 
> Yeah in the club setting and going to these “lads” types of holidays, they’re mostly low class people that are there. They also watch the reality shows too, love island etc. Hence why, looking primitive is top in UK. TikTok pretty boys majority speaking, even the best of the best IMO, will flop in these settings.
> 
> Yeah good looks does, most of the time, definitely.


Can you give an example of social proof bro?

Yeah absolutely Maisy of UK nightlife and holiday destinations are dominated by 'low class's guys 
It's all I know tbh would like to see how things are in the USA for example


----------



## 444 (May 25, 2022)

wristcel said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can cherrypick examples from any country all day jfl


----------



## sevensources (May 25, 2022)

Artiste said:


> Yeah as long as you have social proof, generally speaking, you’ll beat the competition most of the time.
> 
> Yeah in the club setting and going to these “lads” types of holidays, they’re mostly low class people that are there. They also watch the reality shows too, love island etc. Hence why, looking primitive is top in UK. TikTok pretty boys majority speaking, even the best of the best IMO, will flop in these settings.
> 
> Yeah good looks does, most of the time, definitely.


Yeah in UK masc dominated heavily over prettyboy. Being soft in any way in this country is a good way to get you bullied to oblivion. Nobody has even one second of time for a shy guy.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (May 25, 2022)

sevensources said:


> Yeah in UK masc dominated heavily over prettyboy. Being soft in any way in this country is a good way to get you bullied to oblivion. Nobody has even one second of time for a shy guy.


Cope. Times are changing. Ideal is 6'7 high class prettyboy.


----------



## sevensources (May 25, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cope. Times are changing. Ideal is 6'7 high class prettyboy.


Where do you find 6'7 high-class prettyboys in this country? You realise this is England were talking about not Netherlands lol


----------



## Artiste (May 25, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Can you give an example of social proof bro?
> 
> Yeah absolutely Maisy of UK nightlife and holiday destinations are dominated by 'low class's guys
> It's all I know tbh would like to see how things are in the USA for example



Examples being like in the same social circle etc

In the US, last time I was there it’s nothing like U.K. at ALL lol


----------



## Artiste (May 25, 2022)

sevensources said:


> Yeah in UK masc dominated heavily over prettyboy. Being soft in any way in this country is a good way to get you bullied to oblivion. Nobody has even one second of time for a shy guy.



Pretty boy have their niche, but that’s all that is, a niche. It also depends where you go. Masc doesn’t do well in certain locations but that’s the minority.


----------



## Magical Apple (May 25, 2022)

Artiste said:


> Yeah as long as you have social proof, generally speaking, you’ll beat the competition most of the time.
> 
> Yeah in the club setting and going to these “lads” types of holidays, they’re mostly low class people that are there. They also watch the reality shows too, love island etc. Hence why, looking primitive is top in UK. TikTok pretty boys majority speaking, even the best of the best IMO, will flop in these settings.
> 
> Yeah good looks does, most of the time, definitely.


Looking primitive is desirable because modern western culture is degenerate and primitive.


----------



## Britmaxxer (May 25, 2022)

you watched a tv show where the protagonists got laid, and it happened to be set in the UK.

what an insightful thread, hundreds of britcels who have verified the uk as being a hellhole for slaying, and the many foreign users who visited and have also confirmed this fact must all be lying.

honestly, hang yourself OP. a retard like you isn’t going to go far in life.


----------



## Artiste (May 25, 2022)

Britmaxxer said:


> you watched a tv show where the protagonists got laid, and it happened to be set in the UK.
> 
> what an insightful thread, hundreds of britcels who have verified the uk as being a hellhole for slaying, and the many foreign users who visited and have also confirmed this fact must all be lying.
> 
> honestly, hang yourself OP. a retard like you isn’t going to go far in life.



Yeah being in the U.K. is “nightmare mode” definitely. It’s even worse being abroad on a Brit holiday. You have to be low class/primitive looking, fit the pheno for those type of girls. White/mullato and or be black. Of course being good looking helps but that’s like anywhere.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## wristcel (Jul 31, 2022)

wristcel said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to bump this as the first girl I posted (all them girls are just girls in my town) is now in a music video lol


----------



## Britmaxxer (Jul 31, 2022)

wristcel said:


> had to bump this as the first girl I posted (all them girls are just girls in my town) is now in a music video lol



this music is so NT it gives me anxiety just watching it


----------



## wristcel (Aug 4, 2022)

Britmaxxer said:


> this music is so NT it gives me anxiety just watching it


lol

I just know that all of these girls are/will be banging similar celebs. I cringe that i've hit on these girls before when you hear they're fucking famous people! haha


----------

